# do you pay a monthly fee??



## caysh_terrill86 (Jun 8, 2012)

The dog rescue here charges a monthly fee just to be a foster, and that doesn't include all the other things that a foster does for the dog. Bathing, feeding, any veterinary care that may come up so I was just curious if that is what all foster parents do with their rescue?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Um, no, I don't think so. Making people pay for the privilege of helping you out is a bad way to keep foster homes.


----------



## caysh_terrill86 (Jun 8, 2012)

That's what I thought too.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

I've only ever had to pay for food and that was only because I chose to feed higher quality food than what the rescue was able to provide....


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

It's this kinda stuff that keeps dogs in shelters longer than they need to be and in turn can lead to them being put to sleep due to being "unwanted" when in fact the shelter is just doing a crappy job of getting him adopted.


----------



## caysh_terrill86 (Jun 8, 2012)

I really wanted to foster when we first got moved back closer to my family but because they had a monthly fee that I believed was just too much on top of having any other things that might come up and cost money. I love animals and want to help as much as possible but I just think that its ridiculous to charge a monthly fee and not also help with anything else. There is no main shelter, no food provided to the fosters, no help with vet costs, if you want to train one with classes you have to out of your own pocket (which I can see that but still). We decided against it and have waited for the right animal to come up for us to take in.
The ones we are taking in are two puppies that if we didn't take them, when they are ready to be away from their mother, were going to be shot!! He is getting the mother fixed (THANK THE LORD), and has already gotten the daddy fixed so we are taking in both and rehoming one of them without an adoption fee!!


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

caysh_terrill86 said:


> The dog rescue here charges a monthly fee just to be a foster, and that doesn't include all the other things that a foster does for the dog. Bathing, feeding, any veterinary care that may come up so I was just curious if that is what all foster parents do with their rescue?


Seriously? Wow... The rescue I adopted my two from pays all expenses for the dogs, including the spay/neuter, shots, etc.. Their adoption rates are higher, to help cover these costs.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah that sounds pretty unusual to pay the shelter to foster an animal. I just brought home my first long term foster yesterday, the shelter will continue to cover all his medical expenses until he's adopted. They will mail me his heart worm and flea/tick meds each month and if he gets sick I contact the foster coordinator and they'll set up an appointment for him at the closest vet to me they are partnered with. I'm responsible for his food, toys, etc I'll be doing some training myself but not likely going to any classes as that would be out of my pocket and not cheap in this area.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

I have never had to pay for a foster !!! All food, vet bills etc were paid by the shelter and they helped screen the people wanting to adopt. I have also taken dogs/cats in on my own to foster till I could find a home for them . Sounds more like these places are running a "rent a dog " program than trying to place them in a forever home !!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

They want YOU to pay THEM a monthly fee to foster their dogs? And people do it? NO.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I never heard of a shelter or rescue that charges people to volunteer for them.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Rent a dog? 

Above is not serious, but I smell scam- or just plain dumb. 

No. And this is the first time I've ever heard of such athing..


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, there is something wrong with that set up on several levels. Is the rescue a 501(c)3?

The rescue I foster for provides everything except food, which they will attempt to provide if they have in-kind food donations available or there are special circumstances. They provide all vet treatment, flea/tick/HW meds, collar, leash, harness or training collar as needed, a crate of suitable size, and usually throw in a toy or two. If the dog being fostered needs something specific, they will try to provide it OR arrange for a discounted non-profit pricing. For example, for my last foster, they paid for 14 weeks of desperately needed obedience classes. They do take in a lot of expensive special cases though- severe neglect, medical needs, behavioral issues etc-- that can cause fosters to have the dogs for several months or longer (some need several months before they are even deemed adoptable)

Not every rescue has that much funding available, but at MOST I have only heard of them asking fosters to provide food and flea/tick meds plus of course optional extras like toys, classes and recreational things. Even the municipal shelter will provide a loaner crate if you ask for it (but doesn't advertise that fact) and will give flea/tick/HW meds if you bring them by the adoption facility each month.


----------



## UF Girl (May 31, 2012)

I have never heard of that. I actually get asked if I get paid to foster like you do if you foster children. I swear people will do anything for money, but that is another topic. I have been fostering for the same rescue for over a year now, they are 501 c and all the animals are in fosters they do not have an actual facility. They pay for everything. I do end up paying for stuff but it is because I want to. All of them came with a crate, collar, leash, food, treats, toys etc. They provide monthly flea/tick/hw prevention. All vet bill are paid by the rescue as well. 
r.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Shell said:


> Yeah, there is something wrong with that set up on several levels. Is the rescue a 501(c)3?


THIS. And if you want something a little more involved and long term (huge stretch, but I figured I'd mention it anyway) the nationwide guide/service dog programs usually pay for most of the fostering expenses for dogs in training.


----------



## hub3 (Jul 10, 2010)

That is the most absurd thing ever. What rescue is this?


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, The 2 Rescues that I Foster for both cover all expences for the dogs in care. I would deffinatly look around at other rescues that might be in your area to see if that is how it is there. Maybe rescues just don't have the support there that others have!


----------

